# Need to program surround sound. Can anyone help?



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am planning to make invisible ghosts fly through my séance room using several stereo speakers, three i-pods and a couple of laptops. Life would be much simpler if I could burn some multichannel surround-sound DVD and spend $60 on a computer surround-sound speakers. Does anyone know how to create multichannel surround-sound? I don't want to spend more than $100 on software and I am not going for studio-quality. I just need three to four ghosts circling the room.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I got Sony's Acid Pro 6 with the A03 plugin. It'll do the job but certainly NOT the low cost option. If you have the sound files I can create a A03 file for you.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a very generous offer. Would those files play off a PC?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I think so. You know, I've never tried it. It certainly works in the editor, but I don't know for sure what plays AO3 files.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like my partner is going to buy Logic Pro so we should be covered. I will keep you in mind if we can't figure it out. Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This is a little late but came across this info on another halloween forum. It's surround sound software written by a halloween fan,

http://www.mordor.plus.com/Audio.html

I haven't had time to try it. Check it out if you still are looking for a solution.

DW


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yea, that's Phoenix's site. I've tried it with my surround sound setup. It works very well!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Not too late at all. My partner is now saying the software is too expensive for him right now. We are thinking of setting up three sterio speakers and time three separate recordings to make a poor-man's surround sound. I am still looking for a better solution. I want three ghosts flying around and threw a room eventually all getting sucked into a crystal ball. It will be a bit complex and I would feel bad asking Bob A to do it for me.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Mobius, it is unclear from the site. Is all the software required to make and play the sound files free?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

GOT said:


> Not too late at all. My partner is now saying the software is too expensive for him right now. We are thinking of setting up three sterio speakers and time three separate recordings to make a poor-man's surround sound. I am still looking for a better solution. I want three ghosts flying around and threw a room eventually all getting sucked into a crystal ball. It will be a bit complex and I would feel bad asking Bob A to do it for me.


I paid way too much for Sony Acid pro with the AO3 add-on. I don't mind making the audio for you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GOT said:


> Mobius, it is unclear from the site. Is all the software required to make and play the sound files free?


Yes, it is all free.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Bob, I sent you an e-mail from your website. Let me know if you are still game to create that sound file. I'm not sure what I can do in return. I am pretty good with computer graphics...


----------

